# Twilight day 144! I think babies today update pic 7-4



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Twilight is on day 144 today. She seems miserable but I dont know if that is cause she is close are cause its so hot. Her udder seems bigger and she seems more hippy but thats about all I see. So here are pics of her.
Pic of about two weeks ago.








These are from today







































So what do you all think does she look like she will go to 150?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Twilight day 144!*

Very pretty girl Joanie!!
I say twins and I think maybe 147...her udder is really full and she's dropped so nope..don't think she'll go 150.


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Twilight day 144!*

Wow! She sure got deep and wide in a hurry! Happy kidding, and can't wait to see the new little ones.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Twilight day 144!*

Thanks everyone she is one of my favorite does. She is a pretty girl. I just wish she would hurry and have them this heat is horrible. I know its got to be making her miserable. Fingers crossed that she has twins not just one big one.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Twilight day 144!*

I agree, she is very pretty! And with that belly, I'd hope it's twins too! She does look like she'd be miserable with the heat. I know my girls have been miserable too - they've been so hot and sticky/sweaty! We're supposed to get a break from the real hot and humid weather after today and I can't wait! It's been in the upper 80s and 90s for weeks now and the humidity....YUCK.

And the waiting thing.....we don't have a due date so I've been waiting for the last month LOL Hopefully in the next week or two would be nice! Nothing like the waiting game! Hopefully your girl will go soon!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Twilight day 144!*

looking good


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Twilight day 144!*

very pretty and she is definitely... getting close.... her udder is getting tighter...... :thumb: :wink:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Twilight day 144!*

Well today is 147 and still nothing. Still out in pasture eating and acting like nothing is going on. Ligs are low but still there. I wish she would just hurry up Im wanting to see these kids.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Twilight day 144!*

The day isn;t over yet Joanie!!! Come on Twilight.....wanna see if you give black babies!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Twilight day 144!*



> The day isn;t over yet Joanie!!! Come on Twilight.....wanna see if you give black babies!!


 Yep... you never know... :thumb: :laugh:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Twilight day 144!*

Ok some change, she is standing very posty against the wall. She keeps looking back and kinda chewing at her stomache. Now I really have to search for her ligs so im thinking they are gone. She is acting very friendly and kinda spacey. Im hoping they will be black and have moonspots like their daddy. We will see I guess.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Twilight day 144!*

any babies yet???


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Twilight day 144!*

It will be soon.... :thumb: :wink: :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Twilight day 144!*

I hope it's before the day is out, if not then I bet you're in for a long night!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Twilight day 144!*

Haha, her name just got me thinking... You know that today is the official release date of the new Twilight movie 'Eclipse' right? How appropriate if she has her kids today or...TONIGHT...! You can name your does and bucks after the Characters LOL For a buck name him 'Cullen' or something like that - not sure Edward or Jacob would be attractive for a goat LOL


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Twilight day 144!*

Oh yes she is keeping me guessing. She keeps digging but wont lay down. She keeps readjusting her back legs, like she is real uncomfortable. She goes out and grazes, but a few minutes ago she was off by herself standing. Im afraid im in for a long night to. HoosierShadow yes Ive been thinking about the Twilight movie to. I think if she has a doe I would like it to be WGF Twilight's Bella, of course the doe is reserved but I can name it right lol. A buck name yes I like Cullen, its very cute. Thanks for the name suggestion. I hoping I dont pull my hair out before the day is over. The doe that I had that got bred at the same time, had her babies yesterday at the new breeders and she had triplet bucks, I hope I dont get all bucks. lol


----------



## farmgirl1 (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Twilight day 144!*

anything??


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Twilight day 144!*

No nothing she is driving me crazy. Grrr! She does have some creamy discharge today but she is acting fine eating and grazing with the herd. Guess she is going to go to her 150 day due date which is Sat. Unless she had a five day heat then she wouldnt be due untill July 8th, so who knows. But cant believe how posty she has been and the way she has been acting but guess its just set back and waite.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Twilight day 144!*

Are our does secretly communicating? LOL About the same here minus the posty legs. I am not even kidding - mornings Sweethearts ligs are soooo soft, evenings you can feel them more. Is that even normal? LOL I double check so I know i am not exaggerating! 
Sweetheart's had the clear and creamy discharge, and had a hint of pink the other day, but then we seem to get back to square one.
I now think my other doe will go first and give no warning, I think the kids will just have to come out on their own...LOL!!!!

Yep, love the waiting game. At least I will be home this weekend.... Hopefully you don't have any major plans! Or...if you have fireworks..maybe that'll put her in labor....LOL


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Twilight day 144!*

I just gave up on the whole ligs thing myself. I swear that Karma didn't have any ligs for at least 5 days before she kidded. Of course, she was the oddball. My only warning was she dropped again a day or two before, looking completely hollow all the way from ribs to hip, and I couldn't feel the baby AT ALL the day before. No kicks, nothing. Hope babies come soon! I was hoping for a July 4th baby so I could name it "Yankee Doodle Dandy". :laugh:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Twilight day 144!*

Im still waiting, yea they are probably saying lets hold out on these two as long as we can. lol She is so low in her ligs, the other doe I had that did that kidded the very next day but she has been like this for two days. I guess I will just keep watching and waiting. lol I like that name Perfect7 its very cute. I have a goat name Y.D. Dandy.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Twilight day 144!*

:hug:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Twilight day 149 updated pics today 7-2*

Here are pics from today, and still im waiting. Nothing yet and im going crazy. Her ligs are so low and there feeling gone most the time but no babies. Tomorrow will be 150 so should I be getting worried.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Twilight day 144! Updated pics 7-2 still nothing*

Joanie...she looks good, doesn't look as though she's in any distress.

If there is no chance of a later breeding, and she is truly on 149 now, I'd not even start stressing until she's at least on 155...I had a doe go to 157 with a healthy TINY single a few years back and never gave me reason to worry, Twilight will let you know when she's ready or if she needs help. :hug:

I think her udder has room to fill, very nice medial too....she'll be fine, if you need anything, I'm usually here...pretty sure my number is in the kidding emergency thread too. :hug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Twilight day 144! Updated pics 7-2 still nothing*

5 day heat???


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Twilight day 144! Updated pics 7-2 still nothing*

Thanks liz I may call you I get stressed easily. lol She doesnt seem to be in any distress, she is eating, drinking and peeing and pooping normally. Going out and browsing with the herd. I do like her udder and it does seem like its going to be very nice. Cant waite to see it on her next freshening.

Kelebek Im thinking maybe its a five day heat to. So if that was so then tomorrow would just be 145 instead of 150. So she may be right on track. But thanks for all the help.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Twilight day 144! Updated pics 7-2 still nothing*

If you think she bred on a 5 day heat, still continue to watch her.
My Angel has an odd "5 day" heat...hers is actually 7 days after the initial one, and her heat cycle is longer than my other girls...hers is 23 days, my others are 21 days, Angel was bred with the 2 days of standing heat last October...7 days later she was back in, stood again and I truly don't know if her twins were delivered on day 150 or 145...all I know is that they came super fast and very healthy.
Twilight is likely laughing because she knows when she's gonna pop and you don't!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Twilight day 151!Streaming I think babies today.*

Here is twilight pic from a few moments ago. Im going to have 4th of July babies, I think. She is streaming and being very vocal. It was hanging to the ground. When they start streaming like this how long till babies are born. Thanks


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Babies soon!! you have a couple hours, when she starts to repeatedly lay down and get up, thats when you'll know her labor is progressing.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

She is getting up and down up and down. How long is to long before you start getting worried. You would think this is my first delivery, but its not. Im really nervous though I guess its cause she is a FF. Well I will keep you updated.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

When my FF kidded yesterday she had the streaming about 6am, it wasn't to the ground, but it was coming out in little strings. She was pushing baby into position sometime after 11am - she wasn't pushing him out, but just looked like she was rearranging him if that makes sense. When I went out after 12pm she was starting to push - she had him at 1pm. Everyone is different, but that was my first experience in kidding, and my does as well. 

Definitely sounds like you'll have kids soon


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Joanie...she's progressing just fine, don't worry until she's down and pushing hard with no results within 20 minutes.Some girls just like to stretch things out not paying any mind to their anxious mommy's!


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Any news? How is she this evening?

-Tina


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Joanie...she's progressing just fine, don't worry until she's down and pushing hard with no results within 20 minutes.Some girls just like to stretch things out not paying any mind to their anxious mommy's!


 I agree....

How are things now....any babies? :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Must be busy with new babies


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Now...I'm anxious to see what Twilight had!! How's it going?


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

It was a very hard labor and I had to go in. She was not progressing and she would give little pushes every now and then, so I knew something was wrong. So I gloved up and went in and I felt the sac but still was just giving little pushes. So then I went back in and started massaging around the sac and this started the labor up real good. Well first baby out was a buck and he was DOA, thats why I think the labor wasnt progressing. Then the next two came right out together. I thought they where all dead cause no one was moving, and I started to cry and then my little boy said its twitching. So the two that came out at the same time was alive so I got them up and got them going. Buck and doe beautiful babies, black with moonspots. I will try to post pics tomorrow.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh Wow, I am so sorry you had to go through all of that. Thank goodness you were able to go in and get things progressing! I would have been in tears too thinking they all hadn't survived, so thank goodness your son saw them moving  Sorry that you lost one, but at least the other two sound like they are fine - sure can't wait for pics!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm sorry you lost the first baby...and glad that you knew something wasn't right and were able to help her. :hug: 

Congrats on the live twins Joanie...happy to hear they are well and healthy :hug:


----------

